# This too shall pass



## Paulville

I was reading a story of King Solomon and how he sent one of his ministers to find a "magic" ring and the minister came back to him with a ring that read, "This too shall pass". I love that phrase and looked it up online but found a couple different hebrew spellings and was wondering which was correct.


----------



## בעל-חלומות

The first two are the same, aren't they? They are both correct. The third is an abreviation of the sentence. It's the first letters of each of the words in the phrase גם זה יעבור.


----------



## cfu507

בעל-חלומות said:


> The first two are the same, aren't they? They are both correct. The third is an abreviation of the sentence. It's the first letters of each of the words in the phrase גם זה יעבור.


 
Correct!!!
We also say: עברנו את פרעה, נעבור גם את זה (avarnu et Pharaoh, na'avor gam et ze)


----------



## Mjolnir

The first two are identical.



cfu507 said:


> We also say: עברנו את פרעה, נעבור גם את זה (avarnu et Pharaoh, na'avor gam et ze)



Which means "we passed Pharaoh, we'll pass this too".


----------



## Gadyc

cfu507 said:


> Correct!!!
> We also say: עברנו את פרעה, נעבור גם את זה (avarnu et Pharaoh, na'avor gam et ze)


 
Yes but this is a very recent phrase. It is from a song of Meir Ariel in the nineties about running the daily little problems.
http://www.mp3music.co.il/lyrics/287.html


----------



## cfu507

Gadyc said:


> Yes but this is a very recent phrase. It is from a song of Meir Ariel in the nineties about running the daily little problems.
> http://www.mp3music.co.il/lyrics/287.html


 
Right


----------



## maruru

i'd like to know, what's the correct version of "this too shall pass"?
גם זה יעבור 
 or
רובעי הז םג ?

it's very meaningful and i'd like to know the correct way to write it.. 
thanks guys. : )
​


----------



## Mjolnir

maruru said:


> גם זה יעבור
> or
> רובעי הז םג ?
> ​



It's like this
or
siht ekil s'tI

The letters are reversed in the second line.


----------



## maruru

Mjolnir said:


> It's like this
> or
> siht ekil s'tI
> 
> The letters are reversed in the second line.



i noticed that, but i had no idea of which one was the right and which was the reversed one. : )

thanks a lot!


----------



## Mjolnir

maruru said:


> i noticed that, but i had no idea of which one was the right and which was the reversed one. : )
> 
> thanks a lot!



Yes, I guess you can't know which line is the "reversed" one if you don't know the language 

You're welcome


----------



## blueeyes85

**** New question - threads merged by moderator ****

Hi there

I was wondering if anyone could help me with a few translations from english to hebrew (with nikud which is the accents)?

'This too shall pass'

<<removed by moderator>>
 

Thanks!!


----------



## blueeyes85

Does anyone know how to put the nukkid on this too shall pass?

Thanks


----------



## jdotjdot89

Ktiv chaser with nikkud: גַּם זֶה יַעֲבֹר
Ktiv male with nikkud: גַּם זֶה יַעֲבוֹר

We recently had an argument in another thread about this, so I figured I'd put both versions.  The first one is arguably more correct with nikkud.


----------



## blueeyes85

Thank you so much! That is great and means alot to me!!


----------



## pseudorocknroll

** NEW QUESTION - threads merged by moderator **


One of my aunt's in Israel is sick so I'm writing a card for her and since she does not speak ANY English I can't get the Hebrew wrong. Can anyone confirm for me what:

  "THIS TOO SHALL PASS" is in Hebrew??


----------



## Nunty

גם זה יעבור
Pronounced: gam ze ya'avor

Welcome to the forum! I hope your aunt feels better soon.


----------



## woebegone

I was checking out ring designs that had the phrase but the one I liked the most seems to be missing part of the phrase in Hebrew, is this some sort of abbreviation?


----------



## jdotjdot89

woebegone said:


> I was checking out ring designs that had the phrase but the one I liked the most seems to be missing part of the phrase in Hebrew, is this some sort of abbreviation?  View attachment 12903




It's not missing part of the phrase, it just says something different--this just says "This shall pass" or "It will pass," rather than "This too shall pass."

The word גם is the difference here, which means "too" or "also."


----------



## woebegone

ah, poetic license I presume  ok thanks


----------



## woebegone

*For the image I couldn't find a ring that only used the first letter abbreviations like in the story (most spelled out the full phrase) however this ring design that I liked best they apparently took some poetic license and abbreviated by shortening the phrase to "This shall pass" by dropping the Hebrew for 'too'.


----------



## Gadyc

Intersting life cycle of a thread... started in 2008 and still active.
be aware that the initial meaning of the phrase: "This oo shall pass"  is quite melancolic, refering to the temporality of this down world. The story of the ring relates King Solomon occupation with vanity of the existance, expressed in the book of Ecclesiastes.


----------

